# GTO is in the shop. O2 sensor and A/C floor vent issues.



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

Well I got a check engine light at just over 3,000 miles and the exhaust smelled of rotten eggs. So I knew it was probably a bad O2 sensor or a bad Catalytic Converter. Sure enough, the shop found a bad O2 sensor _and_ found damage to some wires from the sunroof installation.

I also had them work on an A/C problem. In vent/floor mode everything was fine. But in Floor mode or in defrost/floor mode the floor vents would blow air at first, but then lock up and stop blowing air. I could hear the air hissing out through seams in the system somewhere behind the dash. As it turns out, this was due to a bad A/C controller, which they replaced.

I took it to Woodbridge, VA Pontiac/Buick/GMC. I was worried at first, seeing as they are in *hood*bridge (a local term since woodbridge is basically The 'Hood.) But not only were they very nice, but they were straightforward, worked quickly, didn't assume I knew nothing about cars, and generally pleasant. I was suprised, to say the least. Will definitely go back to them if I have any more problems. However, I have not yet seen the car's odometer. It had better not have more than an extra mile or two.


----------



## wwroller (Sep 18, 2004)

Scissors said:


> ... _and_ found damage to some wires from the sunroof installation...


Yikes. I thought I read somewhere that on the GTO, the roof is not to be cut into because there is an integral structural beam running longitudinally through the centerline of the roof. Anyone else remember this?

As for the a/c controls, mine won't blow any air out of the side window vents next to the side view mirrors. Air does vome out of the hole that's supposed to feed that vent, but the vent is dead when the door's closed. 

-WW


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

wwroller said:


> Yikes. I thought I read somewhere that on the GTO, the roof is not to be cut into because there is an integral structural beam running longitudinally through the centerline of the roof. Anyone else remember this?


In the same thread it was mentioned that the Monaros in Australia offer a sunroof option.

http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action/modelaccessories?aid=20594&&modelid=12001


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

wwroller said:


> Yikes. I thought I read somewhere that on the GTO, the roof is not to be cut into because there is an integral structural beam running longitudinally through the centerline of the roof. Anyone else remember this?
> 
> As for the a/c controls, mine won't blow any air out of the side window vents next to the side view mirrors. Air does vome out of the hole that's supposed to feed that vent, but the vent is dead when the door's closed.
> 
> -WW



I had the same isue, try to open the vent with the dial on the side. It looks like it controls the up and down of the air, but it actually opens and closes the vent.


----------



## wwroller (Sep 18, 2004)

Scissors: I stand corrected then! (I hope you didn't take my note the wrong way...)

Toolman: Thanks, I'll give that a try. (And sorry for the hijack, Scissors)

--WW


----------

